# What do you feed your fainting goats?



## animalluvr (Feb 12, 2011)

We are new to fainting goats, this is our first year of raising them. I'd like to know what you all feed your goats? A guy we know who also raises them told us that he only feeds his goats hay & molasses & occasionally he'll give them pellet feed. He said this saves him a lot of money & the goats do well on this diet & that they rarely get worms. Is this good? What do you feed your goats?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I dont have fainters but hopefully with me bumping this up some of our members who raise them can give you their input


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I too do not raise them but I know of a lot that do. Just good grass hay and normal goat grain.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Mine just get fed the same as all my other goats. The breed as a whole is known to be more resistant then some breeds. I don't know how good the sulpher in the molasses may help with worms but I'm not sure.


----------



## FaintingCedarFarm (Jan 25, 2013)

We are fortunate enough to have great pasture. We feed some pellets as a "treat" and in the winter we offer a good quality hay 24/7. All our fainters stay fat and happy on good pasture.


----------



## Adam Ulrich (Apr 24, 2018)

I feed a good complete mixed feed, free choice minerals, and free choice hay. Mine are pretty much on a dry lot.


----------

